# Chewed off ears????



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2009)

\We got a rabbit transferred from south east Wi who has her ears chewed down. She came from a hoarder situation and there were also others at the southeast Wi shelter from the same hoarder who had the same type of ears. 

The ears are healed at the top and are ragged and about half gone but the rabbits are actually fine now.Now I am wondering if this is possibly something that the mother rabbit did to kits or if possibly it is the what happens when a lot of rabbits are running together in a home or yard. 

I hope that I didn't upset anyone by asking this. I want to emphasize that the tops of the ears are perfectly healed and whatever pain the rabbit experienced previously is absent now /
Anyone know?


----------



## Flashy (Aug 27, 2009)

I've come across a few buns without ears, or with parts of their ears missing and they can do fine.

I can think of an earless bun who had it done by his mum, and also there is a rabbit at the centre at the moment who had her ears 'done' by another rabbit (she is missing the tips and has a split at the bottom of each so at the ends it looks like four ears).

I think Peg's Harley also had half an ear missing?

I think this adds character and buns can do fine without them.

Pictures? Oh yes


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll get a pic next time I go to the shelter; they are ragged looking but it doesn't look gross or anything; she's really cute


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.washingtoncountyhumane.org/2009_SmAnimals/Smurf.JPG

this is the one we have but she is still on their website and here is another one from the same situation

http://www.washingtoncountyhumane.org/2009_SmAnimals/Cabana1.JPG

the silver marten 's ears look worse...


----------



## Flashy (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw, how gorgeous


----------



## fancybutterfly (Aug 27, 2009)

I angieluv...
When I got Bob, he too had a bun attack his ears.
Part of hie left ear is jagged.
When I saw him at the petstore, it was fresh. THey kept him a few days to watch and medicate it.
That was almost three years ago. Bob is doing great.
THe only thing I noticed, it that for a long time, well, up to about a month ago, Bob didn't like to be touched.
But a few factors have changed (his living space, bonding) the past few weeks, so I'm sure that has had an effect.
Lately, he loves to be petted...

Good luck!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 27, 2009)

It happens. I saw one like that on Petfinder yesterday at the Wisconsin HRS. Are these guys from Thyme and Sage Ranch? I had heard that all the Thyme and Sage bunnies went to WiHRS, and that was definitely a hoarding situation.

Snowyshiloh's newest bunny Ned (I think that's his name? she had a hard time finding the perfect name for him) had his ears chewed off by another bunny as well. For him, it happened at the shelter, because he was caged with an aggressive rabbit. So, it can happen from the mom overgrooming the kits, but it could also have been an adult bunny attacking them to be dominant, especially in a limited-resources situation like hoarding. From the way the Marten looks, it looks to me more like something an adult rabbit would do.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 27, 2009)

The shelter she brought her from is north of Milwaukee so I don't know if those buns got distributed throughout the state ..maybe 
i remember hearing about that ranch seizure but couldn't remeber where it was...

anyway I hope Smurf gets a good home ;; she is cute but i don't think she is young ..not sure... I only handled her once...


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2009)

Poor bunners. When I've seen ears taken off by mom buns during grooming, they usually take the whole thing. Those ragged ears look like they were damaged during fighting. That's not unusual with a group of intact rabbits, especially if they were overcrowded.

At least they're safe now. *Adoption vibes!*


----------

